# breeders can you guess what color a pup might be



## fido (Oct 16, 2011)

I was looking at a breeding pair and the male is black and the female is tan black, mostly black was curios as to what pups might be like


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dax's parents were like that. Half his litter was black, and half were black and tan. It will depend on whether the female carries the black gene or not. Your breeder should know.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Depends on what recessive gene the female is carrying. If she's carrying black recessive, then some will be black and some will be black/tan. If she's carrying two copies of the black/tan gene, all the puppies will be black/tan.

On the website, it looks like the mom's mom is also black, which would mean mom carries black recessive. You'll get some black pups, and some black/tan pups. Probably blanket-back like the mom.


----------

